
The AWS Milan region is now open - QuinnyPig
https://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2020/04/aws-launches-europe-milan-region.html
======
QuinnyPig
Data transfer on par with first tier regions. S3 a hair more expensive (starts
at 2.4 cents per GB rather than 2.3). All in all, not bad price-wise.

